# Lexus 2054 Replica



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

That are some high goals. Hope you get some response on the motors.

Sounds too much work for a single person's project to be honest, but I could and like to be wrong. 

How much you'll think this vehicle would cost you?


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Post Deleted because of a UK Stalker ... 

[email protected]

Informed of the Stalker, but the UK Police are useless and that is why the county is a cesspool of crime!


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Like I said, I prefered to be wrong in my assumption it would be of too much work for a single person.

Have you decided on the exact chemistry already? 
Are you going with the tiny cells 18650 26650 or larger formats? Initially I wanted to use the 26650, but the on-sight of spot-welding thousands of cells put me of. The larger LifePo4 pouches appear quite nice.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Post Deleted because of a UK Stalker ... 

[email protected]

Informed of the Stalker, but the UK Police are useless and that is why the county is a cesspool of crime!


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

you manage to contact toshiba for the batteries?


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

Getrag sold the eDrive business to GKN.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

That is odd news. Hopefully for the better!


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

The problem with those companies is that they only care about the big names. That dual motor set up is what Mercedes will be using in the electric SLS. Now Getrag didn't post the real power ratings of the Brusa motors as the cont. power is 64kW and 108kW at 400V. You could try and see if Parker's SSD Drives Division could give you a quote for a Frame 3 inverter and their 75kW cont. and 211kW peak 12,000rpm motor. Parker is the company that makes the Calmotors systems and the Calmotors model for the Parker system I mentioned is GP450A inverter and GP300WC motor.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

I was quoted a minimum order of 200 Parker / Calmotor inverters. Did my best for smaller quantities, but it appeared (my assumption) they hadn't done any series production yet at the time I asked.


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> I was quoted a minimum order of 200 Parker / Calmotor inverters. Did my best for smaller quantities, but it appeared (my assumption) they hadn't done any series production yet at the time I asked.


It's really bad that they only do those volumes. They would be making some money if they sold to the DIYer. I did get a quote from the company that made CroDriver's motor and inverter and their price for 100 units wasn't so bad for the inverter, but for the motor it was high at 9000 euros for a complete motor or 9000 euros for one stator/rotor packages and the user has to complete the motor at his/her own risk lol.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Post Deleted because of a UK Stalker ... 

[email protected]

Informed of the Stalker, but the UK Police are useless and that is why the county is a cesspool of crime!


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

Tatsushige said:


> If I cannot get my hands on that eDrive Unit ... then I will put the brakes on the whole project for a few years after I have completed the body and interior ... I looked at a Warp Drive System but DC does not do it for me ...


Don't give up. I wish I was in Japan mainly due to their technology. You're in the center of serious Lithium battery, Lithium/Capacitor, motors/inverters and other electronic producers associated with EVs. Talk to the local motor/inverter manufacturers there, I'm sure they'll be willing to help you.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Post Deleted because of a UK Stalker ... 

[email protected]

Informed of the Stalker, but the UK Police are useless and that is why the county is a cesspool of crime!


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

Tatsushige said:


> Took a email from a Japanese friend to Toshiba to get them to agree for this Prototype. Should have gone to Panasonic like Tesla did.


Well, at least you manage to get to Toshiba. I'm sure many have tried contacting them, only to be rejected. I for one would love to try the batteries, but my guess is that they wouldn't want to entertain me haha.


----------

